# Some of My Bengal Cats



## puddywat (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi people

You asked me to post some pics of my babies so here they are!! Some are kitten bred by myself some live with me. More photos of all my active breeding bengals are available to see on my website

Affectionate Bengals

Bengal cats for sale UK PUDDYWAT


----------



## puddywat (Apr 14, 2008)

More Pics

Snow wasn't bred by me.. Nor the Brown Rosetted Stud he is an American Import!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow, they are amazing!


----------



## puddywat (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks
I think so too! LOL


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

ahh they are gorgeous...... great pics..... 

susie and the gang


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are gorgeous


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Cat, gorgeous babies..
but then I love your cats anyway..

hopefully see you at manchester????
love sue xx


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww wow they are great pictures and as i know you do have the most wonderful babies


----------



## puddywat (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Eveyone!!

Hi Sue 

Ah thanks  They are all spoilt little babies!!

I might post photos of My Maine Coon Lads (I don't breed MC's and Never plan to breed any other breed apart from Bengals Cause they are ACE!!!)  

Yes Sue you will see me at Merseryside CC I am there with a few cats, so it'll be a busy day for me! 

Love Cat x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Amazing pics of stunning cats-love the 2nd pic with the piece of grass in his/her teeth


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

puddywat said:


> Thanks Eveyone!!
> 
> Yes Sue you will see me at Merseryside CC I am there with a few cats, so it'll be a busy day for me!
> 
> Love Cat x


Oh goody- we can have a chin wag... its seems ages since I saw you...
Im taking 3 so Ill be demented trying to get orgainzed lol
Im taking the boy slave so hopefully it wont be too stressful xxx see you there my darling xxx


----------



## puddywat (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL Bless him he's a good boy 

I am taking Affectionate Bobby Dazzler and someone else the MC I think I have to check


Thanks on your comments on my babies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous, lovely colours and markings,,, beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

really nice cats i love there markings/colouring


----------

